# Live Edge Side Table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would not have called this that, but the maker did, so I'll go with it. Pretty neat, but I would prefer some sort of wood base.
Live Edge Side Table


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the bow ties in the cracks but I would have made router templates to cut the bow ties and pockets. Theo I agree with you about making a wood base for it instead of the bend rod legs but that is personal taste.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> I like the bow ties in the cracks but I would have made router templates to cut the bow ties and pockets. Theo I agree with you about making a wood base for it instead of the bend rod legs but that is personal taste.


For a piece like this, I am not sure if I would care for bowties or butterflys, or not. I'm thinking maybe a custom color epoxy. But, like you say, personal taste. But still sticking with a wood base, column, of some sort.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, I like the column idea, Theo. Maybe an acrylic tube?
https://www.amazon.com/Acrylic-Pedestal-Stand-Column-Pillar/dp/B01N1YY1H6


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hair pin legs seem to be very popular....again. I thought they were ugly in the 60s. They're still ugly.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Yeh, I like the column idea, Theo. Maybe an acrylic tube?
> https://www.amazon.com/Acrylic-Pedestal-Stand-Column-Pillar/dp/B01N1YY1H6


Not at that price. But, anyway, if I did go with acrylic, I would want it round, and a fish tank. I'm not sure exactly what style of column(s) I would want, except for sure would be wood. If I were to make one, I would likely make more than one, because I can get the top material for just gas money to pick them up. Thinking in that case, might try for a different style of column for each. Durn, I may just start doing furniture making. 
:grin:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Hair pin legs seem to be very popular....again. I thought they were ugly in the 60s. They're still ugly.


They would maybe be OK for something like a run of the mill kitchen table, but that's about it. Agree, they're ugly.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Thumbs up for the wood base, Theo. Might as well have it on cinder blocks as iron rods.


----------

